# Let me introduce myself!



## frostyguy (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm frostyguy, I'm 30 plus and I have recently discovered the joy of testosterone. 

I used to work in a field where I was required to be out a lot at clubs, restaurants etc which meant I partied too much and became a raging alcoholic. I sobered up and felt like i needed to get my shit together. I started working out and almost got obsessed with achieving the perfect body. After training natural for 3 years I felt like it was time to jump on the testo train. 

I've been cruising on a low dose of testo e for over a year. I'm at 250 mg testo e e5d and I have no plans of increasing. I have also tried some orals but I was unhappy with how they made me feel. Somehow I could just tell that this wasn't good for me.

The older I get the wiser I get too. I'm currently more thinking about a long term life where I can live a healthy lifestyle for the next 50 years, not just up until beach 2015. Right now I think more about stuff like vegetables, cardio and all sorts of other stuff I couldn't be bothered with when all I cared about was abs and gains. 

Steroids is something that I do but I don't see it as something that defines me as a person. I feel like a lot of people in this game get super involved in the chemicals. They talk way more about drugs, cycles and sides than they do training and nutrition. For me, training and nutrition is number one. Drugs are really not that important for me. It gives me the edge but I feel like I've achieved the edge I wanted. I still think I have lots of room to improve my training and nutrition before I even think about increasing my dose or doing other steroids.

Also I have a very addictive personality and I really don't want to see myself doing Munzer doses just cause I lose my mind over something like this 

Well, I'll be around and even though I don't have a LOT of experience with drugs I think I have a decently reasonable approach to this and I hope my experiences and opinions can help out on occasion!


----------



## angelicajack74 (Sep 17, 2014)

Welcome to this community..!!
I personally like to read this, Hope we will enjoy here


----------



## BadGas (Sep 17, 2014)

Hey brother..welcome to best body enhancement forum around. Your knowledge and wisdom of course are welcome here. There are many others that enjoy the type of lifestyle that you do as well. We are all on the same team here man. Again welcome.


----------



## Mansir39 (Sep 17, 2014)

Welcome to our community


----------



## brazey (Sep 17, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Riles (Sep 17, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Gracieboy (Sep 17, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 17, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 17, 2014)

Welcome aboard


----------



## pfunk (Sep 19, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## IronAddict (Sep 19, 2014)

Welcome dude!



pfunk said:


> Welcome



pfunk as in parliament funkadelic?

if so, nice!


----------



## h-as.pharma (Sep 19, 2014)

Welcome to IMF!


----------



## blowoutj99si (Sep 19, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## palufitness (Sep 19, 2014)

Hey Mr frost welcome to the community. I just signed up a couple of weeks ago. This place is awesome. I have a very similar experience to you. I used to think short term and trying to cut corners. Now I look at things in long term . Etc We're do I see my self in 10years from now and how can I maintain my fitness and strength. 
Anyway it was very nice to meet you.


----------



## American Spearit (Sep 19, 2014)

New myself, similar story.  Welcome. Great board and people. Learning a lot from this community.


----------



## h-as.pharma (Sep 20, 2014)

Welcome to IMF!


----------



## angelicajack74 (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks for Warm welcome..!!


----------

